# Nice looking s trap



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Installed a water heater in this house today and the owner the place was
rigged up from one end to the other...... I looked up above the heater and 
saw this s trap.... that 3 inch elbow is a lowes special.


https://photos.app.goo.gl/A2o1qdwE2zzmAJMB2


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I have actually used that 90 before and passed inspection. Inspector even agreed there was no other way. We called him out before we installed just to ask him what he wanted to see, that fitting was his suggestion, against code, but he allowed it. 

Now I can see see your customer’s trap being sucked dry with a stool, tub, disposal or washer upstream.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> I have actually used that 90 before and passed inspection. Inspector even agreed there was no other way. We called him out before we installed just to ask him what he wanted to see, that fitting was his suggestion, against code, but he allowed it.
> 
> Now I can see see your customer’s trap being sucked dry with a stool, tub, disposal or washer upstream.




It works and looks great from my house.....:yes::yes:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> It works and looks great from my house.....:yes::yes:


I use to say “Good enough for government work.” But that’s when I worked on aircraft weapon systems.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

That's funny. Could have at least used a drum trap to keep siphoning down. 

The 3" ell with heel outlet catching the tub would be a legal fitting here in that position. A side outlet no.

We can use high heel outlets or side inlets for a water closet 2" vent providing we wet it. Even though it is not pictured in our code book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No vent on that tub drain. Plus the funky 'S' trap.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

The purple primer says it all...


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

GAN said:


> That's funny. Could have at least used a drum trap to keep siphoning down.
> 
> The 3" ell with heel outlet catching the tub would be a legal fitting here in that position. A side outlet no.
> 
> We can use high heel outlets or side inlets for a water closet 2" vent providing we wet it. Even though it is not pictured in our code book.


Yeah, same here. Heel 90s can only be used for venting applications, however, side inlets are useable for all purposes.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

3x2 wye with a deep seal 2" p-trap, very unlikely it would siphon.

Hell, a Studor would have been better.


----------

